# Relocating pets & husband from Panama to Mexico



## Panama2Mexico (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello and thank you in advance for any and all information you might have!

My husband, 2 greyhounds, 3 cats, and I currently live in Panama. We moved here two years ago from the U.S. It was an ordeal to get our extremely large and awkward dogs from the US to Panama City, but we managed. Being expats is nothing new to us, but now we are ready to try Mexico as our next adventure. We are considering the province of Quintana Roo. 

Here are my questions: 
1. Has anyone transplanted themselves and animals from Central America? 
2. Do you recommend bringing the family in our car that was bought and registered in Panama? Pros and cons??

Thank you again for any opinions you might have.  P2M


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Panama2Mexico said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for any and all information you might have!
> 
> My husband, 2 greyhounds, 3 cats, and I currently live in Panama. We moved here two years ago from the U.S. It was an ordeal to get our extremely large and awkward dogs from the US to Panama City, but we managed. Being expats is nothing new to us, but now we are ready to try Mexico as our next adventure. We are considering the province of Quintana Roo.
> 
> ...


Maybe the dogs could ride on top of the car. My apologies, I couldn't resist.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe the dogs could ride on top of the car. My apologies, I couldn't resist.



Mitt Romney thought it was a great idea.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Officially the maximum amount of pets per person allowed in Mexico is 2. After that they have to be imported via a broker. So you will have to import one unless you take one on a separate trip.
I do not know abou Cancun or Df but Guadalajara is strict nd you need to import the extra pets.

By road they are more lenient but your limit will be set by the countries you have to cross.
Make sure you check requirements from each country and have all the paperwork in order.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

By the way saw a site where someone travlled from Panama with a small dog in a car andalso camping.They say they had problems finding hotels to accept them 50% of the time and did not think that larger dogs would be accepted so not sure about multiple large dogs.

I also know a hippie type in San Cristobal who came from Peru by plane and though Central America, he also had some problem with his dog especially in Guatemala , the dog is a very large Peruvian hairless and people thought it was sick because it did not have hair..on top of other problems. 
The other poster said that only frontline seemed to keep the flees at arge and that in camping grounds his dog had been attacked several times by the street dogs or feral dogs. 

Afer seeing that I would fly the whole gang and import one.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is an official government page regarding bringing pets to Mexico:
Ingreso de mascotas


----------



## Panama2Mexico (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for your input. Yeah, flying the two greyhounds cost us around $5,000 from Miami to Panama City. One of our dogs is 14 (but going really strong) so we'll most likely only have to get a broker for the other one. 

I hadn't considered hotels being not-so-pet-friendly, but that makes total sense. I appreciate your reply!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Animals*



Panama2Mexico said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for any and all information you might have!
> 
> My husband, 2 greyhounds, 3 cats, and I currently live in Panama. We moved here two years ago from the U.S. It was an ordeal to get our extremely large and awkward dogs from the US to Panama City, but we managed. Being expats is nothing new to us, but now we are ready to try Mexico as our next adventure. We are considering the province of Quintana Roo.
> 
> ...


Is there no chance of finding a couple of people willing to register the cats or the dogs in their names and taking them in to Mexico? They bring in the cats and you the dogs. Although as a poster already suggested google in and see what is the precise situation.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Flying pets*



Panama2Mexico said:


> Thank you so much for your input. Yeah, flying the two greyhounds cost us around $5,000 from Miami to Panama City. One of our dogs is 14 (but going really strong) so we'll most likely only have to get a broker for the other one.
> 
> I hadn't considered hotels being not-so-pet-friendly, but that makes total sense. I appreciate your reply!


I don't know the routes but we took two dogs from Mexico to Madrid by AeroMexico and can't quite remember the cost, but we didn't pay even a thousand dollars for both. So,well worth checking the prices cos air lines vary a lot, assuming that you would send some by plane.


----------



## Panama2Mexico (Feb 21, 2015)

Justina said:


> I don't know the routes but we took two dogs from Mexico to Madrid by AeroMexico and can't quite remember the cost, but we didn't pay even a thousand dollars for both. So,well worth checking the prices cos air lines vary a lot, assuming that you would send some by plane.


I wish our dogs were a tad shorter and could fit into a 32'' kennel. All of the airliners that fly out of the airport in Panama City have cargo hold doors of 33''. Ours require a 36'' kennel, which made it so that they had to be shipped via DHL cargo. Between the cost per pound of shipping them/their kennels and other associated expenses, we nearly broke the bank. BUT it has been worth it to see my greys run along the beautiful beaches, unleashed. 

Thank you for your comment!!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Since you and your husband can bring 4 pets you only have to import one so it should not be too bad...better if you can find someone who can take one pet with them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The car may be the biggest concern. It can be temporarily imported into Mexico if you are on a Tourist Permit, or a pre-approved (Mexican Consulate in Panama) Residente Temporal Visa. The car can never be sold in Mexico and must be removed whenever you leave the country if a toirist, or after 4 years as a temporary resident, at which time you must become a permanent resident and can no longer have a foreign plated car. Permanent importation is not a viable option for most vehicles and currently not an option at all. So, flying and purchasing a car in Mexico is probably most practical. I assume that your current car can be sold in Panama.


----------



## Panama2Mexico (Feb 21, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> The car may be the biggest concern. It can be temporarily imported into Mexico if you are on a Tourist Permit, or a pre-approved (Mexican Consulate in Panama) Residente Temporal Visa. The car can never be sold in Mexico and must be removed whenever you leave the country if a toirist, or after 4 years as a temporary resident, at which time you must become a permanent resident and can no longer have a foreign plated car. Permanent importation is not a viable option for most vehicles and currently not an option at all. So, flying and purchasing a car in Mexico is probably most practical. I assume that your current car can be sold in Panama.


Excellent to know, thank you so much! That information narrows down our options for sure! The resale market in Panama is very high, so it would be best to sell it here… not to mention it minimizes potential problems of driving through multiple countries and their different requirements.


----------



## Panama2Mexico (Feb 21, 2015)

Justina said:


> Is there no chance of finding a couple of people willing to register the cats or the dogs in their names and taking them in to Mexico? They bring in the cats and you the dogs. Although as a poster already suggested google in and see what is the precise situation.


Do you mean someone living IN Mexico already could register animals under their name? Or do you mean someone could accompany us from Panama to Mexico and register? Either would be something we'd consider, for sure! Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Panama2Mexico said:


> Do you mean someone living IN Mexico already could register animals under their name? Or do you mean someone could accompany us from Panama to Mexico and register? Either would be something we'd consider, for sure! Thanks!


 I don't have any experience with pets and immigration, but it sounds like the easiest thing might be for one of you to make two trips. Leave some of the pets with a neighbor for a few days, bring some with you, and make a second trip back for the rest.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Panama2Mexico said:


> I wish our dogs were a tad shorter and could fit into a 32'' kennel. All of the airliners that fly out of the airport in Panama City have cargo hold doors of 33''. Ours require a 36'' kennel, which made it so that they had to be shipped via DHL cargo. Between the cost per pound of shipping them/their kennels and other associated expenses, we nearly broke the bank. BUT it has been worth it to see my greys run along the beautiful beaches, unleashed.
> 
> Thank you for your comment!!!



Have you considered flying one of the cats instead? Much less weight, smaller cage.

.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Pets*



Panama2Mexico said:


> Do you mean someone living IN Mexico already could register animals under their name? Or do you mean someone could accompany us from Panama to Mexico and register? Either would be something we'd consider, for sure! Thanks!


I was thinking of someone travelling with you with a cat in his/her name. I suppose you could register a cat in another name already in Mexico and send it on. The vets usually give you a seditive for the animal to take before flying, so it won't be too bothered.


----------

